# freezing me goolys off



## tess21 (Mar 17, 2010)

hi.do u have to have your gas on to get the central heating to work when your on hookup.i have a 765e 2004.regards terence


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Depends what heating system you have !!

If its gas only then there's your answer if its gas and electric then the answer is no. 

However the electric only heating takes a loooong time to warm up!! I find its better to use a small fan heater!

RTFM ???? (Read the Manual) IF your van came with one of course !!






Mod note:
Edited to remove hidden obscenity


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> RTFM ???? (Read the Manual) IF your van came with one of course !!


 . . of course he's saying this with a huge smile on his face - not nastily :wink:

Mod note: quote edited to remove hidden obscenity.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

If you have the choice of both sources, you should have a control knob with 2 little wavy lines for full power hook up, 1 wavy line for half power hook up, a little gas flame for gas only and another symbol for gas and electric.

As Mr Plodd says, electric only takes a while to heat up, but I fired mine up for the first time this year, earlier today and I could feel the vents blowing slightly warmer air within 10 minutes. Obviously needs a lot longer to take the chill out of the van.

You may also have a thermostat control dial built into one of the control knobs, so to be fully confident that you don't have a fault.

Time to break out the manual,



Ken.


----------

